# Perdido Bay



## Yell Co Ark (May 20, 2008)

I am going to be down for vacation June 16th-23rd. I am using my tax rebate to help the local area. I plan on renting a boat a couple of days and fishing in the bay. I have had good luck in the past on Red and trout. Being from Arkansas I have never caught a flounder. Iwould sure be gratefull for any help on where and how to fish for flounder during my trip.

I am a moderator on a hunting and fishing forum in Arkansas and I know we help a lot of people that visit Arkansas on information. I will not post a link as I did not read the rules that close. If anyone ever needs any information on trout fishing in Arkansas let me know. We have great trout rivers in the White and Little Red rivers.

If any would be willing to help a Yell county boy catch a few fish lets hear it.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome Aboard. I'm not a flounder master, so I'll leave that to the experts. I recommend a search on "flounder" and you will find a wealth of information!


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Yell Co Ark,

I have had pretty good luck with the flatties in Perdido the past few months -- I've caught them mostly around and under piers/docks in eveningsand in the mouths of inlets during an incoming tide. Live shrimp have worked well, and for artificials I've had good luck with Root Beer DOA and New Penny Gulp shrimp. Another hot one that has worked for me lately is the Chartreuse Gulp Alive 3" Minnow Grub. I use it with a 1/4 oz.yellow jig head It works great under docks/piers. Just bounce it, very slow retrieve, and use a rod with a fast tip to feel the flounder bite.

Good luck and Tight Lines!


----------



## Yell Co Ark (May 20, 2008)

When I have fished live shrimp in the past I have used a bare hook. Do you need to fish the shrimp any special way to target flounder. I know they tend to be on the bottom.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

man i dont know about shrimp for flounder they seem to suck it right off the hook unless u are skilled flounder fisherman. finger mullet or bull minnows r the way to go. fishfinder rig 12 inches flourocarbon leader just enough weight to keep your weight onthe bottom drag back slow fell the pop give him about 10 seconds set the hook. fish on


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

yell co ark

these are experienced fisherman fishing with a guide great report but stick to the basics live bait slow fishing and u will catch fish


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>yell co ark 

(Shanester posted: these are experienced fisherman fishing with a guide great report but stick to the basics live bait slow fishing and u will catch fish )

I don't want to be defensive or start anything but Shanester is incorrect. My wife and I never fished artifical baits until last Oct and are not expericenced fisherman. Yes, Eric was our guide and is a Pro, that is why we hired him to teach us. If you can afford to hire a guide I suggest that you do so. Even for two hours they can teach you a whole new way of fishing. Sincelearning fromPro'sI have given up natural baits. Getting live bait is too time consuming or expensive. Use a 4/0 weighted hook and rig the Gulp Jerk Shad weedless and then throw around stumps and structure and you will get fish. Boyou Marcus is also a good place to pick up flounder and the old pier just south of the mouth is also good. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Yell Co Ark (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I agree on using a guide. I have in the past used a guide, but never caught any flounder. I was always busycatching other fish and never asked to fish for flounder.

I love to hunt and fish and there is something about being able to do it on my own that gives me pleasure.

I am going to take the whole family wife and three kids one day. I will also take my 15 year old son on a bottom fishing trip. He really like it. I feel it is more like work than fishing.


----------

